# This was no walk in the park



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well I finally worked up the nerve to attempt to groom Milo at home. It's really hard to try to clip a moving target. He wouldn't let me near him with the clippers (yet), so this very minor cut was done with the curved scissors. I bought an ear and nose hair scissors at CVS and it worked great.

I must say, I think groomers are worth every dollar we pay them. It's a lot of work. But here it is, even though it's a lousy picture.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri, good job. He is so cute. I can't wait to meet him in person (and you).


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwww! He is adorable


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

BTW, that thing in the middle that's sticking straight up is the hair the groomer cut off way back in August. I'm letting it grow in.

This was exhausting. It took soooo long. I guess it will get easier in time.

I'm looking forward to it too Michele.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Milo is *so* adorable. I just love his coloring. Geri, you did a great job!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Milo's coloring is so beautiful--you don't want to keep him in full coat?He looks like such a good boy-----


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Milo is precious! I like the way his eyes show so nicely. What a sweet face he has! Great job!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Julie,

I am keeping him in full coat. He's so beautifully silky it would be a crime to cut it off. No, the trim I did was just between the eyes, pads and a little on the butt. Not really finished yet. I'll have to do a little bit more at another time. It was enough for both of us tonight.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Milo looks very handsome Geri!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Milo is such a handsome boy!! I love his coat  Great job btw.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Well I finally worked up the nerve to attempt to groom Milo at home. It's really hard to try to clip a moving target. He wouldn't let me near him with the clippers (yet), so this very minor cut was done with the curved scissors. I bought an ear and nose hair scissors at CVS and it worked great.
> 
> I must say, I think groomers are worth every dollar we pay them. It's a lot of work. But here it is, even though it's a lousy picture.


He look ma va lous!!! I wouldn't let you near my nose with those scissors though :fear:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri,

I don't think you give your self enough credit, Milo looks wonderful!!!


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Milo looks super cute. Great job!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Geri, it looks like you did a great job!! He is gorgeous, love that you can see his eyes. You gotta make the next playdate, my guys want to meet Milo~!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Geri,

You did a GREAT job! And yes, it is hard at first...especially when they aren't use to the scissors being so close to them! lol, but I've noticed with Gucci, she used to be really fidgety during eye baths, trims, etc. But now she will stay pretty still (she knows she gets 'cheddar cheese breaks'! lol) and it DOES get easier. I promise. Every time she'll get still and cooperative, I'd stop and give her cheese and that helped train her a bit.

He looks great! Don't be so hard on yourself.

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love the idea of the cheddar cheese break. Next time. Today Milo is full of static electricity. What can I do to get his hair to lay flat, short of hair spray.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Geri, 
I can't tell exactly where you trimmed him, but he just looks fantastic, so: GREAT JOB!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Static? Eeks. I hate that. (I get that more than Guch, though)

Do you have any leave on conditioner spray? OR you could just dilute some conditioner with water and rub some in, that may help. Yes, I think the cheddar cheese really helps alot with baths, that's her favorite thing in the world (besides Ice cream and I'm not doin' that!)

In fact, she sees me chop it up in bites and put it in a ziploc bag and she licks her lips and follows me up to the tub! lol Sucker! hehe.

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well Milo is one handsome guy!I love his look and coat!:kiss:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow Geri, he really does look great. I think you did a great job. I didn't think it was possible, but he is even more beautiful than before! What a gorgeous Hav!


----------

